# Coding Interview Questions



## cmink (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anyone have some standard questions they ask when interviewing coders? If so would you like to please share?

Thank you


----------



## JDACPC (Mar 6, 2012)

I would ask how they maintain their credentials, what kind of CEUs do they do?

Ask how they interrect with physicians, give some examples of physician queries that went well and some that didn't.

I always like to ask "What is your favorite part of your current job?"  "What is your least favorite?"  This can give you some idea of personality and can lead into questions about strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 6, 2012)

JREDLINE said:


> I would ask how they maintain their credentials, what kind of CEUs do they do?
> 
> Ask how they interrect with physicians, give some examples of physician queries that went well and some that didn't.
> 
> I always like to ask "What is your favorite part of your current job?"  "What is your least favorite?"  This can give you some idea of personality and can lead into questions about strengths and weaknesses.



I would ask questions based on E/M.  What entails in an extended HPI?  How many organ systems in a comprehensive exam 95/97?  For a 99205, what type of history, exam and medical decision making entail.  Then go into asking about ICD-9 codes, etc...

My opinion..


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 6, 2012)

cmink said:


> Does anyone have some standard questions they ask when interviewing coders? If so would you like to please share?
> 
> Thank you



It depends.  What specialty and type of coding is this position for?  If this were a Family Practice coding position.  I'd ask things pertaining to E/M, I'd have some surgery coding from the integ system, minor office procedures.  Making sure they know the 3 key components, I'd ask them what SOAP stands for/means.

I would gear the questions towards the speciality to see how much they know and also ask questions like one of the posters mentioned , as what are your strengths, how would you handle a difficult physician/patient for that matter depending on if they will be taking pt phone calls.


----------



## sasuarez (Sep 8, 2015)

*surgery*

Hi, i wanted to know when billing a surgery weather its private or government insurance can i triple or quadruple my surgeries?


----------

